# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  مازدا ،،،،،، و تبديل المكاييل وتطفيف الموازين ،،،،،

## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*مازدا  من ابناء المريخ البررة لاشك ،،،،ومن الكوادر ال ياضية المؤهلة لا اعتراض ،،،، لكن مازدا يعتبر نموزجآ واضحآ ومثلآ فاضحآ في الخضوع ل اللوبي الهلالي بجناحيه الاعلامي والاداري ،،،، في الاعوام التمانية الاخيرة كان مازدا يكثر في خياراته للاعبي الهلال في كلية المنتخب الوطني  تزامنآ مع استمرارهم في البطولة الافريقية للاندية بحجة المساهمة في تأهيلهم  واستعداداتهم لدوري المجموعات ،،،فكانت قائمة مباريات المنتخب لا تخلوا من تسعة او عشرة لاعبين يشارك منهم علي الاقل سبعة او تمانية بالتبديلات ،،،، تجاهلنا علي مضض افكار مازدا وخياراته واختياراته التي كانت تشهد ظلمآ كبيرآ للاعبي المريخ  علي امل ان يتقدم المنتخب في البطولات ويحقق شيئآ مما نفخر به ،،،،،،،
هذا العام وبعد خروج الهلال واستمرار المريخ في البطولة ،،، توقعت ان يسير مازدا علي نهجه الذي ابتدعه واتبعه طوال العقد الماضي ،،،،ويعطي لاعبي المريخ افضلية في الاختيارات للمباريات وليس في كلية المنتخب ،،، لكن مازدا لا يخيب ظني في سوء ظنونه وخفايا نواياه ،،،،شهدنا بالامس نفس الطاقم المعهود ...كاريكا وبشة ولحق بهم بوي وابوعاقلة ،،،وجلس عنكبة وراجي وخميس في انتظار ان يتكرم عليهم مازدا الحريص علي سمعة الوطن والمهتم بامر المريخ واستمراره في البططولة الافريقية   مثلما كان مهتمآ باستمرار الهلال من قبل ،،،،،
لماذا لم يبدأ مازدا بعنكبة وبكري في مقدمة الهجوم !!!!  لماذا لم يتح لبخيت خميس ان يكمل رباعي الدفاع لخلق انسجام اكبر بينه وبين زملائه رمضان وامير وعلي جعفر ،،،،،!!
ما الذي رآه مازدا في ابوعاقلة ولم يره في ضفر  او لاعب من وسط الاهلي شندي والمستمر ايضآ في البطولة الصغري ويحتاج لاعبوه لرفع معنوياتهم ومنحهم الثقة ،،،،،،،،
مهما تلقي مازدا من تحصيل اكاديمي ومهما نال من تأهيل تدريبي فمازدا هو مازدا الذي نعرفه ،،،،مازدا الخاضع تمامآ والمستسلم كليآ للوبي الشر الهلالي القابض علي مقاليد الامور الاعلامية والادارية في منظومتنا الرياضية التي  صارت مثل  آل فرعون الذين طغوا في البلاد ،،،فاكثروا فيها الفساد ،،،،،من يغرق الفرعون وجنوده !!!؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة المنتخب امس كان جيدا جدا
ومازدا اختار العناصر الجاهزة والتي تنفذ تكتيكه

المنتخب المظلوم دوما كان مفاجاة في الخروج بهذه النتيجة المثالية من المباراة

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اعلام الهلال قوى خوف مازدا

*

----------


## ابومهند

*المدرب يعمل فكرة ونحن صراحة عندنا عين العاطفة مثل انا شخصيا لم أرى بكري مهاجم مرعب الا بعد تسجيلوا في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*سلامات الاخوة كسلاوي وعاطف الشيخ وابومهند ،،،،،ومشكورين علي التواصل ،،،،،،كلامي يا مهدي لم يكن عن جودة اداء المنتخب من عدمه ،،،،،كلامي نصآ ومعني كان عن اسلوب كان متبعآ في السنوات الماضية واختلف هذا العام ،،،،والمنتخب ازداد اداءه جودة بعد سحب كاريكا وادخال عنكبة وهذا رأي مذيع ال bein وليس رأيي وقال بوضوح ان عبد المؤمن (عنكبة) شكل خطورة اكثر من كاريكا وبكري مجتمعين ،،،،،،ولهذا تساءلت عن لماذا لم يبدأ عنكبة في المقدمة مع بكري ،،،علي الاقل للمساهمة في تجهيزهم وهم سيلعبون سويآ بعد عشرة ايام امام الصفاقصي ،،،،وهل كاريكا وبشة عناصر جاهزة ليستعين بهم مازدا !؟ وهم محبطين بسبب خروج فريقهم من الادوار الاولي ،،،بل ان ناديهم يحملهم جزءآ كبيرآ من مسؤولية الخروج ،،،وان سيف مقصلة الكاردينال ربما يطولهم في نهاية الموسم ،،،،،،،،،
الاخ عاطف الشيخ ،،،،اعلام الهلال يرعب ماذا وكذلك اصابع الهلال داخل ادارة الاتحاد ،،،،هيثم مصطفي طوال 12 سنة عنصر ثابت وقائد للمنتخب ايآ كانت حالته ،،،وعند انتقاله للمريخ خرج من كلية المنتخب نهائيآ وليس من ال25 لاعب الذين يدخلون المعسكر علي اقل تقدير وكثير من المعاملات الغير عادلة في معاملة لاعبي المريخ بالمنتخب ،،،،اعتذار قلق وهروب كاريكا مقارنة فقط ،،،،
الاخ ابو مهند ،،بصمات المدرب وفكره علي العين والراس ويجب ان تحترم ،،،،بل لا بد ان تحترم ،،،،لكن معاملة المدرب للاعبيه وعدالته في معاملتهم قد تكون محل نقد ،،،،،،راجع كتابات كتيرة كتبها اعلام المريخ عما يلاقيه لاعبو المريخ خلال الاعوام الماضية 
،،،،والعاطفة للاندية تظهر فقط حين تغيب العدالة وتختلف المعاملة ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*إبن المريخ الضار
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مازدا معروف يازعيم بعدم الشخصيه 
في تشكيلة المنتخب لابد ان يوازن بين لاعبى الفريقين دون النظر للافضليه والجاهزيه 
ولا باس من ان يكون لاعبى الزناطير اكثر من لاعبى الزعيم فعل الأقل يضمن عدم هجوم اعلام الضال عليه 
تشكيلة الامس كان بالإمكان افضل مما كان بخيت افضل من بوى ومع ذلك كان كالعاده حارج النص 
بشه ونزار كانا علامة استفهام ومع ذلك اكملا المباراه ولم يتحسن الوسط الا بدخول راجى وتحول العجب 
لا تتوقعوا من مازدا جديد فهو مبرمج على وضع خاص وهو إرضاء اعلام الضلال 
اين محمد عوض ومجاهد اليسا افضل من الاشباح التي كانت متواجده منذ بداية المباراه الى نهايتها 
بالأمس كان بالإمكان افضل مما كان وكنا نستحق على الأقل نقطه 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عمر بخيت ايام كان في الهلال اول لاعب يتم اختياره
اليوم عمر بخيت بره المنتخب والسبب عشان بيلعب في المريخ
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*شكرآ للاخ moamen .،،،،،مازدا مازال ابنآ للمريخ وتحت امرة المريخ كما كان ويكون ،،،، نقطة ضعفه ما ذكرناه اعلاه ،،،،ومشكور الاخ مريخابي واعتز علي تحليلك لشخصية مازدا المرتعشة من اقلام اهل الهلال ،،،، وهو امر معروف عنه حسب كلامك ،،،حتي عندما جاءته الفرصة للخروج من هذه الدائرة بخروج الهلال افريقيآ لم يستطع الخروج ،،،،،ووالي موالاته كما كان وجدد بيعته للوبي الهلال ،،،، في سبيل تهيئة لاعبي الهلال عندما يستمرون في البطولة الافريقية للاندية رأينا خليفة يرتدي قميص الفريق القومي !!!  اليوم لو طلبوا منه اختيار 100 لاعب لعمل معسكر لهم فلن يكون خليفة من ضمنهم  ودفع مهند الطاهر فاتورة تجويده لادائه مع هلال الابيض لخروجه من حسابات اللوبي العتيق ،،،
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*مشكور الاخ ود البقعة ،،،،عمر بخيت واللاحقون والسابقون ،،،،صورة لكيل مازدا وتطفيفه ،،،،،وعلاء الدين يوسف يبدو انه اكثرهم وعيآ بالامور وكيف تدور وكيف تدار ،،،فاعلن بمبادرة منه غير مسبوقة اعتزاله اللعب الدولي منذ مدة !!!!! وكما ذكرت لاحق طرف السوط مهند الطاهر الاكثر تألقآ في الدوري السوداني في المباريات التي لعبت
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*مازدا معروف عنه انه جبان منذ ان كان لاعبا .. ومعروف انه بيخاف من جمهور الهلال وادارة الاتحاد لانه ما عاوز يفقد منصبه القاعد فيهو من 15 سنة وما داير يفقد ليهو ماهية 30 مليون شهريا عشان كده باع ضميرو زماااااااان
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*دي مصيبتنا يا خوي الشايب ،،،،،ابننا ومدربنا مازدا يحسب علينا لامعنا ،،،،وعندنا كاتب همام ليه اسبوع يتوقع ويكتب عن خروج المريخ امام وفاق سطيف ويبشرنا بالانزلاق للبطولة الصغري بل ويتمناها لنا ويعدد لنا محاسنها وانها الانسب لنا ،،،،،،،!!!!
  محن مريخية  ،،،،،بسبب مدرب ضعيف وكاتب اكثر شؤمآ من نعيق الغربان ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*بويا كان نقطة الضعف فى الدفاع وكان المنطقى يستبدل بخميس من بداية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشائب
					

مازدا معروف عنه انه جبان منذ ان كان لاعبا .. ومعروف انه بيخاف من جمهور الهلال وادارة الاتحاد لانه ما عاوز يفقد منصبه القاعد فيهو من 15 سنة وما داير يفقد ليهو ماهية 30 مليون شهريا عشان كده باع ضميرو زماااااااان




سبحااااااان الله  ... طايوقة كان لاعب جبااااااااااان ..؟؟؟
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخوة الافاضل النزير وezzeo مشكورين اولآ ،،،،،، بغض النظر عن نجاح بوي واخفاقه ،،،،كنا نتمني ان يشرك مازدا بخيت خميس  لاحداث مزيد من الصقل له ولزيادة انسجامه مع ثلاثي الدفاع الآ خرين  خاصة انه حديث عهد بالانضمام لمنظومة الدفاع في ناديه المريخ ،،،،وهو عين ما كان يفعله مازدا بتكثيف عدد لاعبي الهلال في المنتخب وهم مستمرون في البطولة الافريقية ،،،،
الاخ ezzeo ،،،،،مازدا كلاعب لم يكن جبانآ ،،،،،عرفناه صلدآ وصلبآ في وسط الملعب وفي الدفاع ،،،،ومقاتلآ وشجاعآ خاصة في مباريات الهلال ،،،،لكن مازدا كمسؤول عن المنتخب يلجأ كثيرآ لاحداث التوازنات علي حساب الاكفاء من لاعبي المريخ ،،،وكنا ننتظر منه ان يشرك خميس علي الاقل مثلما كان يشرك المدعو خليفة في المنتخب ،،،،،ربنا يهدينا جميعآ سبيل الرشاد ،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الاخ عبدالرحمن عبدالمجيد ... أنا أستغرب من وصف اللاعب طايوقة باللاعب الجبان وهو اللاعب الفذ اب قلبا حار وكلنا عاصرنا عهده وشهدنا له كم كان شجاعا لياتى فى الاخر و يوصف باللاعب الجبان لم يكن محمد عبدالله مازدا فى يوم من الايام حينما كان يلعب فى الميدان جبانا ( طايوقة اب قلبا حار لم يكن لاعب جبااااان )
*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*الاخ ezzeo ......نفس كلامك ذكرته في ردي الاول عليك ،،،،اظنك قريته علي عجل ،،،،ما زلت اذكر تلك المباراة التي اراد فيها عبده الشيخ بعد انتقاله للهلال ،،،وفي لقاء مريخ / هلال حاول عبده الشيخ ان يقل ادبه مع احد لاعبي المريخ الصغار فجاءه مازدا وصفعه بالقلم في دائرة السنتر واشتبك معه وتم طردهم الاتنين ،،،،مازدا كلاعب كان مصدر فخرنا ،،،،،كمدرب اختلفا معه كثيرآ ،،،،ليس لنقص في كفاءته او لشك في تأهله ،،،،لكن لاسلوبة الاداري في المنتخب ،،،وهو ما سبق شرحه ،،،
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*انا استغربت من وصف أخونا الشايب لمازدا بالجبان عندما ما كان لاعبا وهو ليس كما وصف بل بالعكس كان من أشجع لاعبى المريخ و يتصدر لكل من تسول له نفسه بالمساس بلاعبي المريخ داخل المستطيل الاخضر ومن اكثر اللاعبين حماسة و شجاعة و اقداما ولا يرضى التعادل ناهيك عن الخسارة ...و تساءلت أيعقل أن يكون طايوقة الذى عرفناه بهذا الوصف ؟؟ هذا تساؤلى  و أردت من الاخ الشايب ان يرد على تساؤلى 
*

----------


## ابوسامى

*التحية لكم جمبعا واسمحو لى  ان اختلف معكم فى موضوع االلاعب  بخيت خميس وهو لاعب موهوب يتوقع له النجاح مع المريخ ومع المنتخب ولكن اقحامه فى مبارة مع فريق كبير 
كساحل العاج مع ملاحظة ان المنتخب السودانى تم تجميعه قبل يومين او ثلاثة دون اى اعداد فيه مجازفه وسلاح ذو حدين اما ان يقفز به الى اعلى السلم او يطيح به ويحطمه نفسيا خاصة وكلنا نعلم ان  اقلاما كثبرة تنتظر فرصة كهذه لتنفث سمومها    
للحفاظ على مثل هذه المواهب يجب التدرج  ووقف الشحن الزايد ولنا فى تجربة عمار خالد خير مثال 
بالنسبه للاخ طايوقا انا اعرفه كمشجع للمريخ قبل ان يكون مازدا   وكنا نتحاشى الذهاب معه للاستادات لانه كان يصر على الجلوس فى مدرجات الهلال وغالبا ما تنتهى المساله بشكله    لكنى اعذره حاليا فقد ارتدى ثوب القوميه  وهو قبل كل شىء سودانى ان اخفق او ان اصاب لكنه لا يمكن ان يكون جبانا

*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*اولآ معذرة لسوء التفاهم  للاخ ezzeo .......انا رديت عليك بحكم ان كلامك موجه لي اولآ  وللاخ الشايب ،،،،،،واظن ان الشايب يقصد ان ماذدا  كما يراه معظم اهل المريخ  يمالي الطوق الاداري والاعلامي الهلالي  في شئون المنتخب ،،،،والذي يشرف عليه الطريفي الصديق نائب رئيس الهلال سابقآ ،،،،،،،،والاخ الشايب يمكنه ان يوضح موقفه اكثر لو اراد ،،،،،
الاخ ابوسامي مشكور اولآ ،،،،واختلف معك في موضوع بخيت خميس ،،،وهو لاعب موهوب كما قلت انت ،،،لكن كان غرضي ان يمنحه مازدا فرصة للمشاركة بجانب زملائه علي جعفر وامير ورمضان عجب ،،،لاسباب ورد ذكرها ،،،،،
تجربة عمار خالد مختلفة ،،،،فعمار هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي انضم للمريخ من الروابط للمريخ وكان يلعب لفريق الترسانة في رابطة توتي وتسجل وهو طالب في مدرسة محمد همزة الوسطي وكان عمره حوالي 17 سنة ،،،ومع ذلك لم يواجه مشكلة في النجاح في فريق المريخ والقدامي مننا لا بد يذكرون ،،،، اشعلت النار يا عمار في مباراة هلال مريخ 1973 والتي فاز فيها المريخ ولعب عمار فيها دورآ بطوليآ جعل الحاج حسن عثمان يتغني به ،،،،مسألة لاعب صغير دي مسألة دخيلة علي عالمنا الكروي ،،جاد الله عام 1967 هزم الهلال لوحده 3/0 واحرز الاهداف الثلاثة لوحده وهو ابن 17 سنة وحمله سبت دودو علي اكتافه مهنئآ بعد نهاية المباراة ،،،،مسألة عمار خالد تعقدت بعد حضور حموري الكبير ثم حموري الصغير للمريخ في عامي 1972 و1974 علي التوالي وكلاهما يلعبان في طرف الهجوم اليساري وكلاهما ذو قوة بدنية وكلاهما يلعب في خانة عمار خالد  مع وجود جادالله وتواجد كمال والفاضل سانتو وسانتو الخرطوم محمد عبد الصادق فاصبح الفريق مكتظآ بحوالي 7 مهاجمين كبار مما دفع المرحوم منصور رمضان لاجلاس عمار علي الكنبة ،،،،ولكنه كان يبدع متي ما اتيحت له الفرصة ،،،،وحتي في وسط الملعب لم تكن لعمار فرصة للتوليف فبشري وبشارة ومحسن عطا وعمر احمد حسين من الصعب ان يجد اي لاعب معهم اي فرصة ،،،وكويس انك حكيت لينا عن شجاعة مازدا المشجع الذي يجلس وسط الهلالاب ويكلفكم شكلة ومشكلة ،،،استمر مازدا في شجاعته كلاعب ،،،وشهدنا له بذلك ،،،،لكنه كمدير فني للمنتخب وجد عندنا الاشادة بمؤهلاته وعلمه ولم يجد عند اكثرنا الرضا باساليبه  الادارية التي لم نفهمها وهو الغرض من كتابة هذا الموضوع ،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## ابوسامى

*شكرا اخى عبد الرحمن لا اختلف معك كثيرا فى موضوع مازدا كمدرب ولكننى تحفظت فقط على كلمة جبان أما بخصوص بخيت  فوجهة نظرى تتلخص ببساطة فى الآثار السالبه التى يمكن أن يعانى منها لاعب ظل حبيسا لدكة البدلاء منذ تسجيله ليجد نفسه فجأة أساسيا فى منتخب بلاده
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*نعم مازدا ضعيف الشخصية مسير ولا انسى مقولة هيثم مصطفى له وبدون احترام لمدربه (خليها مستورة أحسن يا مازدا )..واتليوم مازدا يطلب تحول مباراة المنتخب  لاستاد الخرطوم المعروف بسوءه لدى الجميع  بالله عليكم بأي فهم يطلب تحويل المباراة لاسوأ استاد في افريقيا كلها  هل هذا فهم مدرب كرة قدم ؟؟ من الذي نصحه بتحويل المباراة لاستاد الخرطوم ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*سلام نور الخطيب ...مازدا ما ضعيف الشخصية ..لكن بتاع موازنات وترضيات
سلام نور الخطيب ...خليه ينقلها استاد الخرطوم ...نجيلتنا ترتاح شوية ....يمكن فهمه ان فريق الافيال قد يجد صعوبة في اللعب علي العشب الصناعي ...ومازدا ما ضعيف شخصية  لكن بتاع توازنات ويحاول ان يتفادي السنة الهلالاب وشكرآ ليك
                        	*

----------


## الشائب

*شكرا الأخ عبدالرحمن ..
الاخ عزو ... انا شاهدت مازدا فى الملعب فى آخر أيامه عندما كان كابتن للمريخ قبل ان يستلم منه الشارة المرحوم سامى عزالدين وزاملت شقيقه معتز فى الدراسة لسنوات .. ربما خاننى التعبير فى كلمة (منذ أن كان لاعبا) وذلك لشدة حنقى من تصرفاته (الجبانة) كمدرب فانا للحق لم اشهد له موقف (جبان) كلاعب الا أننى كنت أراه لاعب ضعيف البنية يعتمد على طول قامته فى احراز الاهداف الرأسية (خاصة فى دورة سيكافا 1984 التى شهدت ميلاد عيسى صباح الخير) وكرهته اكثر فى احدى مباريات هلال-مريخ عندما قام جعفر عبدالرازق بمحاورته بطريقه مهينة تجنب بعدها الدخول عليه حتى نهاية المباراة ..
ده ما بينفى انه مازدا حاليا كمدرب تصرفاته كلها تدل على الجبن والا بماذا تفسر موقف مازدا فى الاختيارات دائما .. مازدا عندما كان مساعدا لأوتوفستر فى المريخ وفى نفس الوقت مدربا للمنتخب كان يتخطى الكثير من لاعبى المريخ فى الاختيارات و يغلب على اختياراته لاعبى الهلال ولاعبى الفرق الأخرى وما أن يقوم المريخ بتسجيل نفس اللاعبين فى الموسم الذى يليه حتى يتخطاهم مازدا فى الاختيار وما أن يسجل الهلال لاعبا فى الموسم الذى يليه الا واختاره مازدا .. ان كان هؤلاء اللاعبين فعلا مجديين فلماذا لم يقم مازدا (وهو مدرب للمريخ) بتوصية الادرارة بالتعاقد معهم ... مازدا كان يتجاهل بدرالدين قلق ويختار خليفة ..
                        	*

----------


## Abdelrahman Abdelmageed

*مازدا يجهز الهلال للبطولة الافريقية للاندية 2017 ،،،،اطهر وابوعاقلة وبوي واصحاب الخبرات بشة وكاريكا ونزار ،،،،، منتهي الوفاء والاخلاص ويأسف لاصابة الشغيل !!!!!   من باع ضميره لا يشتري غير الوهم ،،،، نتمني ان يكون خروجنا من الباب العريض مقترنآ بخروجك من الاشراف علي المنتخب ،،،ونشكرك علي تكرمك بادخال راجي في الدقيقة 85 بديلآ لنزار ،،،وهي جرأة ما عهدناها منك ،،،اخراج لاعب من الهلال واستبداله بلاعب من المريخ ،،،،،
*

----------

